# Can't get through to Silversands...RCI returned my deposit



## cerralee (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a fall unit at Silversands 1 that I deposited with RCI.  About two weeks ago RCI returned my deposit to me and instructed me to contact the resort.  I e-mailed levy2@ and a silversands123 e-mail address.  I have now had a mail delivery failure twice with each e-mail addy I have on file for them.  I called RCI and they gave me another phone number than the one I have on my levy bills.  That, when tried said it was disconnected.  I also tried the one on my levy bills.  Perhaps I am using the wrong prefix.  Exactly what should I be dialing to get South Africa if the number is 031-332-7391?

Thanks....Lee


----------



## jasad (Jun 1, 2012)

*Me too!*

I had the same issue.  Deposit was returned and my email to levy2 that has always worked in the past is bouncing back.  I would be interested to know if anyone else has this trouble and how they resolved it.:annoyed:

To answer your question Lee, dial 011-27 before the number to get to South Africa.


----------



## jasad (Jun 30, 2012)

*Phone works*

I called Silversands and was transfered to Deshan.  He said he would email RCI and get my week resolved within 24 hours.   He kept his word and my week showed up in my account.   I guess email is a problem for them right now but a phone call does get results.


----------



## skimble (Jul 30, 2012)

I emailed to pay my levies over a year ago... no response.  
I emailed again in January... no response.  I saw nothing on my credit card, nothing in my account.  I emailed again using a different email account in March to get my levies paid, my weeks deposited.  
I was ready to just walk away and let it go... South Africa weeks aren't what they used to be.  
Suddenly, at about 3 weeks away from check-in day, my week has been deposited.  This gives me 4 TPU and the inability to do a PFD-- the whole reason I own this week.  I'm losing out on 29K RCI Points because of this. 
Has anybody else experienced this?


----------

